# Leveraxe, who's tried one?



## Extremebison (Jan 7, 2011)

Looked at this today as I was shopping for a new maul, anybody use one, or what or your thoughts on this new way of splitting?http://www.vipukirves.fi/english/description.htm


----------



## burntime (Jan 7, 2011)

I have never used one but it sure looks like a good way to sprain a wrist.  Constant twisting can not be good is my thought.  Someone else may chime in and love it though?  I have a LeChopper which was renamed Chopper1.  Its from 1982 and still going strong.  Others prefer fiscars...


----------



## Extremebison (Jan 7, 2011)

You like the Chopper 1, I used one, my father-in-laws, I really liked it also.  He had his since the 80's also.  I think I may go with Fiskars Supper Splitter.  Way cheaper then getting the chopper 1 to the Yukon Canada.  As I can buy Fiskars in Canada.


----------



## burntime (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine did at least 2 cord a year since 1982ish.  I bought my home and was given it in 1999 and split 6 cord by hand for another 5 or so years until I bought the spee co splitter.  I still swing it to get out a little aggression from time to time.  Yep, I would buy one again for sure.  I can tell you there is not a bell at a fair that I can not ring


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 7, 2011)

Extremebison said:
			
		

> You like the Chopper 1, I used one, my father-in-laws, I really liked it also. He had his since the 80's also. I think I may go with Fiskars Supper Splitter. Way cheaper then getting the chopper 1 to the Yukon Canada. As I can buy Fiskars in Canada.



Home Hardware has a Fiskars hanging up to the right side as you are walking out for $57.
I noticed it yesterday. Boy are they light. Its the super splitter but actually looks like a normal axe other then the tappered area on the head. The axe handle is attached in a non-failure fashion. I think I am gonna splurge on one. See if it will be easier on my new back once it has healed. This spring for sure.


----------



## FINLAND (Jan 8, 2011)

Extremebison said:
			
		

> Looked at this today as I was shopping for a new maul, anybody use one, or what or your thoughts on this new way of splitting?http://www.vipukirves.fi/english/description.htm



Hello.
This is a new description page. How it operates?  

http://www.vipukirves.fi/english/description.htm


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a beautiful tool, but at $250 + $60 shipping + import taxes (unspecified), it's too rich for my blood.  Sounds lovely, though .  .   I think the twisting wouldn't be a problem if you can develop the habit of releasing it slightly upon impact, as recommended.   The proud inventor looks like he gets some serious exercise chopping wood, based on his shirtless photo on the pictures page of the site.   Good story about the origin of the tool as well.


----------



## richg (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, that is an ingenious design. If I wasn't saving up for a gas splitter, that thing would be under consideration. The majority of the wood on the photo page appears to be white birch. I would be interested in seeing how that axe perform when splitting oak, maple or evil hickory. My 16 lb maul and Fiskars Super Splitter bounced off the hickory like it was tank armor.


----------



## FINLAND (Jan 8, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful tool, but at $250 + $60 shipping + import taxes (unspecified), it's too rich for my blood.  Sounds lovely, though .  .   I think the twisting wouldn't be a problem if you can develop the habit of releasing it slightly upon impact, as recommended.   The proud inventor looks like he gets some serious exercise chopping wood, based on his shirtless photo on the pictures page of the site.   Good story about the origin of the tool as well.



If you look carefully the Shop pages you will find the correct numbers subject to the price,
Here they are:
the Leveraxe              201.85 USD
The shipping&handling; 61.254 USD
Total                         263.104 USD.
The parcel will be delivered to your address.
The price is tax free.
I have never heard any complains about the customs fees. Anyway it is such a thing to which I cannot effect.
Splitting wood with the Leveraxe is extremily good physical exercise. I will be 71 years old next month and feeling really good. My wrists and hands are in excellent condition. " Strike and loosen"
   Check http://easyconverter.net/
Best regards
Heikki


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 8, 2011)

While it looks interesting, the price alone could cause a heart attack.
Then the outrageous shipping fees added on are another shocker.

Is the handle diamond encrusted platinum or something?


----------



## FINLAND (Jan 8, 2011)

richg said:
			
		

> Wow, that is an ingenious design. If I wasn't saving up for a gas splitter, that thing would be under consideration. The majority of the wood on the photo page appears to be white birch. I would be interested in seeing how that axe perform when splitting oak, maple or evil hickory. My 16 lb maul and Fiskars Super Splitter bounced off the hickory like it was tank armor.




The Leveraxe never bounces back. You are right. The majority of the firewood in Finland is birch.
Check this
http://www.vipukirves.fi/english/email.htm


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 8, 2011)

Mcbride said:
			
		

> While it looks interesting, the price alonecould cause a heart attack.
> Then the outrageous shipping fees added on are another shocker.
> 
> Is the handle diamond encrusted platinum or something?



I was thinking about this after I posted, and concluded that, while it's very pricey for an axe, it's very inexpensive for a high-output splitter--and I think that it's really intended to serve as the hand-powered version in that niche. 



			
				FINLAND said:
			
		

> If you look carefully the Shop pages you will find the correct numbers subject to the price,
> Here they are:
> the Leveraxe              201.85 USD
> The shipping&handling; 61.254 USD
> ...



Thank you for your reply.  I didn't find the USD price, so I ran the numbers through a currency converter, and that's where I came up with that price.   I realize you have no control over the customs price; I just like to know these things before I go into a purchase--I know that on in some situations, import fees can be astronomical. 

With all due respect, I'm surprised to learn your age; many men half your age are not in as good condition as you appear to be in your photos. 

For the purpose of comparison, how long does it take you to work up a cord of wood with the Leveraxe?


----------



## FINLAND (Jan 9, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Mcbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello
Thank you for your interest.
The Leveraxe is much faster than the conventional axe or maul.
One reason for that is ,that the friction is almost non existent. You see, the blade penetrates into the wood only about five millimetres on an optimum strike. This means that there is much more power than in the conventional axes. The blade does not stick into the block. You need not to struggle the blade out of the block.
Look at the next video. This is the longest chopper block in the world. This is the very first test which after I have made some improvements in it. Later I have splitted this third of the cubic meters in two minutes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iq3hy-NUxQ
Cord is unfamiliar to me, but check next link, maybe you'll find the comparison http://easyconverter.net/volume/
Best regards
Heikki


----------



## bboulier (Jan 10, 2011)

When I mentioned the SuperSplitter, an old friend said his favorite was the Chopper 1.  He liked it.  Looks interesting, but it would be nice to have a report from someone who used both.   Here's a link: 
http://www.chopperaxe.com/buyitnow.htm


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 10, 2011)

A cord is an old English wood measurement consisting of a stack that is 4 feet by 4 feet by 8 feet, approximately 3.62 cubic meters.   It is said to be called a cord because it was originally measured with a cord.   If you spend much time on this forum, you'll see that measurement used a lot, as people describe how much wood we have or how many cords it takes to heat their house in the winter.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, if I'm splitting wood that is shown in the linked examples I can get a lot done with a $30 maul.  It's the forked, knurled, and knotty pieces I fight with so regularly that humbles me.  For that, simply splitting off slabs doesn't work.

And 8-lb maul and Harbor Freight's 10-ton manual-powered hydraulic splitter keep me happy and able to split whatever I bring home.  I've also found that the hydraulic splitter is great for making kindling, as you can split them very small while keeping your hands safely out of the way.


----------



## FINLAND (Feb 19, 2011)

bboulier said:
			
		

> When I mentioned the SuperSplitter, an old friend said his favorite was the Chopper 1.  He liked it.  Looks interesting, but it would be nice to have a report from someone who used both.   Here's a link:
> http://www.chopperaxe.com/buyitnow.htm



Yes
I have used both of them. This was one of the reasons why I invented the Leveraxe. I have had two of the Super Splitters, the original and the Chinese copy. Both of them are destroyed. The little moving parts aside are not strong enough to last in heavy splittings. It was noisy, caused problems to my wrists and it was very hard/workable to use. I do not use any other wedge type axes any more. You know why.


----------



## FINLAND (Feb 19, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> A cord is an old English wood measurement consisting of a stack that is 4 feet by 4 feet by 8 feet, approximately 3.62 cubic meters.   It is said to be called a cord because it was originally measured with a cord.   If you spend much time on this forum, you'll see that measurement used a lot, as people describe how much wood we have or how many cords it takes to heat their house in the winter.



Hi
Based to the3.62 cubic meters means that if I were in excellent condition I could split that amount in 22 minutes. 3.62x3x2=21.72 minutes.
Of course this in impossible in my age (71), but maybe some younger person could do it.
One thing is for sure. You cannot get even close to that time with a conventional axe.
This I am telling you based to my 65 years experience in splitting firewood with different kind of axes.
I checked my wood piles. There are about 80 cubic meters left ready splitted firewood. This is 80/3.62=22 cords. I think there will be dry firewood for years to come.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 24, 2011)

FINLAND said:
			
		

> Hi
> Based to the3.62 cubic meters means that if I were in excellent condition I could split that amount in 22 minutes. 3.62x3x2=21.72 minutes.
> Of course this in impossible in my age (71), but maybe some younger person could do it.
> One thing is for sure. You cannot get even close to that time with a conventional axe.
> ...




Thank you for your reply.  So what is a realistic estimate for the amount of time it would take you to chop a cord of wood?  And how long do you estimate that amount of wood will last you?  I figure about 4-5 cords  year for my house.


----------



## FINLAND (Feb 24, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> FINLAND said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi
It is very difficult to give any precise estimate, because it is so much up to the physical condition of the Leveraxe user.
One thing is for sure. It will double or triple the result, what ever kind your condition is.
In addition to this, you will not get your hands sore. There is no chance that you could hurt yourself.
You will save your back because you do not have to pick up the blocks from the ground if you use the tire on top of the chopping block.
The splitting is great fun because nearly each strike will loosen a split.
Here is a lot of information about wood as energy.
http://biohousing.eu.com/index.asp?init=1&initID=25286
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jDR_2Zsr40
Your estimate 4-5 cords may be close to the truth, it is up to the winter.


----------

